# Useful links to current rental prices



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've just come accross these reports and thought they might be of use to people asking what the current rental costs are in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. Hope they help! 

http://web.asteco.com/resources/pdf/Q4/200811_astqrt006_q3_dubai.pdf
http://web.asteco.com/resources/pdf/Q4/200811_astqrt005_q3_abudhabi.pdf


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sparkysair said:


> Hi everyone, I've just come accross these reports and thought they might be of use to people asking what the current rental costs are in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. Hope they help!
> 
> http://web.asteco.com/resources/pdf/Q4/200811_astqrt006_q3_dubai.pdf
> http://web.asteco.com/resources/pdf/Q4/200811_astqrt005_q3_abudhabi.pdf



Why when you click on these links does it show that you are downloading something to your pc?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why when you click on these links does it show that you are downloading something to your pc?


Your PC will have to download the pdf file to display it; either in your browser or within Acrobat Reader etc. The file is clean.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why when you click on these links does it show that you are downloading something to your pc?


Shouldn't do, they are PDF links on a web page though. If you're worried, try going to Asteco property Management, Dubai Real Estate,Freehold Propert in Dubai,Abudhabi,Sharjah,Alain,Jordan,Bahrain,Qatar :: asteco.com, click 'property services' (top right), then 'market research' (half way down on the left) and 'quarterly reports' (below). You can then go in to the 2008 Q3 reports for AD, Bahrain, Dubai etc.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why when you click on these links does it show that you are downloading something to your pc?


Probably because they are PDFs and need to be downloaded before Acrobat can open them. My company firewall had no issue with them and believe me it is tigher than a crabs a***hole at 40 fathoms!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Why when you click on these links does it show that you are downloading something to your pc?


It's safe don't worry. PDF or Portable Document Format files are usually a little bit bigger than a standard web-page and can also be stored complete on the HDD. Whilst it's downloading it will tell you so you don't think that nothing is happening and choose to go look elsewhere.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

OK on this occasion I'll leave it up as its a link to a report, but it actually _is_ an unsolicited commercial URL and as such should be removed.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Oooh sorry Stravinsky, I'm not in any way affiliated to Asteco - just thought it might be useful to those people who ask the same questions over and over! Apologies if it in any way breaks the forum rules


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

v. useful

thanks sparky!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you Sparky!
You have no idea how useful this is for us as we debate where we will go to live next year - Abu Dhabi or Al Ain (delighted to see properties there listed on the report too).


----------



## jrodri1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Very useful for my first round of negotiations. Much appreciated!


----------

